# Id plants



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hey all, i need a bit of help ID ing my plants in aquariam, thanks.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

1/2= Rotala rotundifolia
3=crytocoryne of some sorts, affinis maybe. i like it!
4=Sagittaria subulata
5-ludwigia repens which looks like it needs iron and or nitrogen


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I see some staghorn algae in there as well. What is you set-up like? (Filtration, lighting (watts, type, etc... ) ferts)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Same as anubias 6439 except:
2. (I think he means the light colored plant near the surface) Hygrophila polysperma
3. (Looks like a pretty big crypt.) Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia?? C. aponogetifolia usually does not have a red central vein in the leaf, and so I am not sure. If it is C. aponogetifolia, it will get very large, and I would like an offshoot of it as soon as it starts sending out runners!!:drool:


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i know that my plants are neutrient starved, so i just now started fertilizing. ill get a better pic of othe aquariam, and try to add numbers. 

i am using sera florena, just started last thursday. i add 12.5 ML a week, (i have a 50L aquariam)

about the algea, i am fighting in in any way i can... wont work... 

i have slring algea and i think i am succesful at killing it. thanks for the post until now, ill send better pics soon! 

@HeyPK, 

if you mean sending new plants, than yes it started, i started with one, which seemed it was about to die, and after some time it died, and a new plant in another place int the aquariam ( currently the biggest one you see) came up somehow... 

i w


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

here: i was able to get better pics ( i hope)

last pic is for you PK, i tried to get a good pic of the maybe C. aponogetifolia


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That sure looks like C. aponogetifolia! Where did you get it??


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i got it from a friend of my mother, unfortunately he didnt know the nake of the plant or any other plant (all my lants are frm him)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is a hard-to-get crypt these days. It never was very much available, but it is now a lot less so. C. usteriana, another very large crypt, used to be really rare, and now it is more available. I would like to get a single plant (any size) of the aponogetifolia from you some time. Let me offer to pay $12.00, including priority mail shipping.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i woulad have been glad to send you one, but there are two problems:

1: im 13 years old

2: i live in israel.

so if i would be able to find any way, i woud happily send you one. 


i think i should rescape the tank, any ideas, or should i make a journal, so maybe more people will look and help?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had not realized you were not in the U.S. Thank you for your willingness to send, but it would probably not make it through U.S. customs. Although it is not difficult to grow, it is a very uncommon plant in aquaria these days. It will probably get rather oversized for your 13 gallon tank. Send it around to your friends, if any of them keep aquaria.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

the plant in from another aquarist who has an aquariam which is probebly three times or even more than my aquariam, so itll probebly stay alive. also, I plan to buy a bigger aquariam sometime, hopefully.

about the tank, do you think i should rescape it?


----------

